# a good ar that wont break the bank



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I've always had bolt action rifles and there great. For one or two shots there awesome, but I've gotten into running coyotes with dog, and there is rarely a time I shoot at a coyote when its not running. Been talking to guys with ar's and they said you can "walk" the bullet to the correct spot. Meaning when you shoot your seeing where the bullet hits, and move it so it hits the animal. 
Well whether that's true or not I want a lite ar, that is accurate, and is also good quality and preforms well. Just like to know what you guys recommend.

Thanks


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know about walking it in, I would suggest leading the coyote or just make sure the first shot counts. I just bought my first AR it's a Bushmaster, there are others like it but this one is mine.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

What's the budget? If you want to buy a basic rifle off the rack Smith & Wesson and Ruger both make affordable ARs that are no frills but good to go. Palmetto State armory sells uppers, lowers, rifle kits (everything but the optic/sights and stripped lower receiver), all of which have a reputation for being reliable and of reasonable quality. You could also do like I did and build from the ground up. If you're patient and watch sales you can get a lot of rifle for your money that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DPMS,Ruger,S&W,BushMaster

its a long list when it comes to good AR platform rifles

all of the makers seem to have entry level ones and high end ones

my most recent one is Rock RIver Arms elite operator II

not en try level,but also not top of the line

awesome shooter,but a bit on the heavy side for some to carry but i dont mind it at all

building is much cheaper,about half the cost or just a bit more

plus you get everything "YOU" want in rifle

but if youve never owned one,you probably have no idea what you would like or dislike about a stock AR yet

go to a local gun shop and fondle them and ask questions

make sure the gas key is staked,ask if the bolt carrier group has been hp tested and mpi tested

free floated barrel etc etc etc etc

i personally dont care for chrome lined barrels

it does add some life to the barrel,but it takes away some accuracy too

im waiting on parts right now to do a 300 black out 8.5" AR pistol build


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Bushmaster, Stag, Rock River, S&W, Ruger, Windham...

Not in order.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Another great option: BCM and Aero Precision make almost-complete rifles without stock, handguard, optics so you get a solid rifle but get to pick your contact points.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I went and looked at them today. I really like the stag arms


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Got mine for 494$ brand new it a a gen 2 ATI I was really surprised at the accuracy and quality

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Colt just released a entry level AR as well I think street price is around $650.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Agney5 said:


> Colt just released a entry level AR as well I think street price is around $650.


do you know the model number on that entry level Colt?

the last entry level AR Colt had was the LE6900,and it didnt sell well for themas it wasnt milspec

noFA or dust cover,but it shoots damn well. i know as i own one of them.got it for a song and a dance at one of the local gun shops because it sat on their shelf for a little over a year and they just wanted to get rid of it


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

chief33 said:


> Got mine for 494$ brand new it a a gen 2 ATI I was really surprised at the accuracy and quality
> 
> Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk


i believe that is a poly lower

but ATI had fixed a couple of issues they had with their original poly lowers

the original was breaking at the buffer tube collar and the rear take down pin area

from what i have heard they have reinforced those areas with aluminum

but i have also heard they have other issues

the gen 2 rear take down pin needs a tool,or .223 bullet to push it out

unlike most AR rifles where a simple push of your finger tip will push it out

plus a couple of things they changed that make it necessary to have extra tools with you in the field if something goes wrong

either way,like i said its just what ive heard about them

good luck and enjoy your new rifle

but i tell you this

owning AR rifles can be addicting

next thing you know you will have several of them and then you will want to start building them to keep costs down


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes the gen 2 they addressed and fixed those issues and I haven't run into anything a armorers tool and roll punch can't solve but I just hunt with I don't blow through box after box of Ammo for fun so I can't speak for long term and multi round but 500$ dollars I mean it's well worth what I paid


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

It's the expanse line, it has the shots for a forward assist and dust cover Judy doesn't come with them. The have a calp over the forward assist assembly.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

For the love of god buy a BCM upper and what ever lower you want.... The BCM uppers are fantastic I have 2 so far....


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I am up too around 911

Bcm upper and BCG group 679

PSA lower 170 locally

White Oak Armory A2 stock 62.00

A little more than most bushmasters but so far worth it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I don't know about walking it in, I would suggest leading the coyote or just make sure the first shot counts. I just bought my first AR it's a Bushmaster, there are *MANY* like it but this one is mine.


FIFY, I see what you did there!! LOL


----------



## sstanfill (Oct 26, 2016)

Colt 6920

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I got a Steal on one fully rigged out a while back scope 45 degree open sites and a holographic to go with it, Plus 8 Mags and 220rds of ammo! Got it in the house without Lisa knowing it was a new one too LOL


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

ReidRH said:


> I got a Steal on one fully rigged out a while back scope 45 degree open sites and a holographic to go with it, Plus 8 Mags and 220rds of ammo! Got it in the house without Lisa knowing it was a new one too LOL


That's always a bonus! I think when I buy my next one, I may need to sneak it in. lol. I'm up to 3 new ones this year, so the boss is putting a temporary moratorium on any future purchases. But man, I could really use a .357, or a Marlin 336, or a.......


----------

